# ****List of Security Programs to Use****



## johnb35

There seems to be a lot of conversation as to what security programs to run lately, so I'm going to create a list of programs along with links to download them.  There will be free versions and pay versions listed.

If anybody feels that a program is worthy enough to be on this list, please let me know by PM or visitor message and I will edit this post.


****ANTIVIRUS****
*ClamAV* - Linux and Unix based
*Clamwin* - Free
*AVG* - Free and Pay
*Avira*  - Free and Pay
*Avast* - Free and Pay  
*Bitdefender* - Free
*Microsoft Security Essentials* - Free

_Pay versions_

*Mcafee*
*Norton 360*

*The above 2 programs are not highly recommended as they take up a lot of system resources, slows computer down, and takes longer to boot up especially Mcafee.  And if you ever have to remove these 2 programs its recommended to use their removal tool.*

*F-Secure*
*PC Tools*
*Panda*
*Kaspersky*
*CA Antivirus*
*Trend Micro*

****MALWARE/ADWARE REMOVAL*** *

*Malwarebytes* - Free and Pay
*Hijackthis* - Free

*Please note that logs from the above 2 programs will be required if you start a thread in the security section with having viruses/malware on your system.*

*Superantispyware* - Free and Pay - Will catch infections that Malwarebytes has missed and vise versa
*Microsoft's Malicious Software Removal Tool * - Free
*Ad-Aware* - Free and Pay
*Spybot - Search and Destroy* - Free

*In my opinion, Ad-aware and Spybot are not that strong anymore in cleaning todays stronger infections.  I usually run Superantispyware in conjunction with Malwarebytes.*

_Pay Versions_

*Webroot Spy Sweeper*

*Please note that most Internet Security software also has bundled malware protection*.

****FIREWALL/INTERNET SECURITY****

*Zonealarm* - Free and Pay
*Comodo* - Free and Pay
*Sunbelt* - Free and Pay - Formerly Kerio personal firewall (32 bit and up to windows vista as of right now, 64bit and windows 7 coming 2010)
*Online Armor * - Free and Pay 32bit only
*Kaspersky* - Pay
*Eset/NOD32* - Pay


----------



## johnb35

I have decided to open this thread for discussion and for users to vote for their top 2 choices in what programs they would use.  That way users would know what the majority of the forum uses and recommends.  I should have done this from the start.   

I've added more programs since the thread's conception.  If you still feel like there should be another program listed, please feel free to post it in a reply.

The poll is multiple choice but please only pick your top 2 choices so we can somewhat limit the results.


----------



## Benny Boy

the poll would only allow me 1 choice, how do i vote again?


----------



## johnb35

Hold on. I'll work on it.  Might have to make a new one.


----------



## johnb35

New poll thread made.

http://www.computerforum.com/185963-antivirus-program-poll.html


----------



## ThatITGuy

johnb35 said:


> I have decided to open this thread for discussion and for users to vote for their top 2 choices in what programs they would use.



I would just like to say that Malwarebytes is regularly recommended as one of the first pieces of software to use when dealing with any sort of infection - yes it is called "malware"(bytes) but malware these days includes fake avs, spyware, trojans & viruses.

And Malwarebytes deals with them all.

:good:Therefore could Malwarebytes be listed in the av products as well?

I have used legit paid ESET NOD32, the free Avira & the free Avast.

None have been as effective imho as Malwarebytes paid which is the only security (as in av) program that runs on my PCs now.

PS: At around AU$30.00 for lifetime upgrades Malwarebytes paid is one of the cheapest & most effective options.


----------



## Candlepally

Well working in the tech field id like to point out for advanced users using Vista 32 or Windows XP, there is also ComboFix though people not terribly experinced in PC's should not use this program. Running my own shop I run 3 programs to clean an XP, Vista 32 computer, first is Malwarebytes, but it usally doesnt catch rootkits and some hijacks which combofix does, so for that reason if the PC is still sluggish i run combofix on it. Then before returning it to my clients its a sweep for Cleanup to delete cache, ect. 

So Combo fix isnt a bad idea at all, I also install MSE on all systems that came in either without an AV or with an expired AV license.


----------



## johnb35

Candlepally said:


> Well working in the tech field id like to point out for advanced users using Vista 32 or Windows XP, there is also ComboFix though people not terribly experinced in PC's should not use this program. Running my own shop I run 3 programs to clean an XP, Vista 32 computer, first is Malwarebytes, but it usally doesnt catch rootkits and some hijacks which combofix does, so for that reason if the PC is still sluggish i run combofix on it. Then before returning it to my clients its a sweep for Cleanup to delete cache, ect.
> 
> So Combo fix isnt a bad idea at all, I also install MSE on all systems that came in either without an AV or with an expired AV license.



The reason why combofix is not mentioned in the program list because its not an everyday program you use, and it should only be ran when requested by a security specialist.  

Combofix is a very good program to run when Malwarebytes doesn't remove all infections.  There a lot of nasties that combofix finds that malwarebytes won't, and then there are some that even combofix won't get and then they must be removed manually.


----------



## Candlepally

johnb35 said:


> The reason why combofix is not mentioned in the program list because its not an everyday program you use, and it should only be ran when requested by a security specialist.
> 
> Combofix is a very good program to run when Malwarebytes doesn't remove all infections.  There a lot of nasties that combofix finds that malwarebytes won't, and then there are some that even combofix won't get and then they must be removed manually.



I do agree completly that you should only use it when asked to, and what usally happens if combofix/malwarebyte's doesnt get rid of the problem is call the client ask premission for data backup and wipe the drive if given the green light.


----------



## Socratesx

What do you guys think of AVG ? It is a very popular Anti-virus prog.


----------



## johnb35

Socratesx said:


> What do you guys think of AVG ? It is a very popular Anti-virus prog.



I would not recommend AVG anymore for 2 reasons.

1.  Everytime it updates, it wants to reboot your system and keeps nagging you until you do.

2.  WHEN, and not IF, you become infected, AVG must be uninstalled in order to run one of the stronger malware scanning programs that I use here to help remove infections.


----------



## Kevin91

Wow, I wish I would have found this site ... before ... I shelled out big bucks for Norton and StopZilla. I could have saved myself a load of cash I really couldn't afford to spend. 

Now I feel as if my computer is inadequately protected and I am unsure of what to do at this point, or what actions to take, if I need to take any. 

Anyone have any advice? 

I know a little about computers, but almost zero about anti-virus and malware softwares. 

Thank you, 

Kevin


----------



## johnb35

Malwarebytes/Superantispyware and Microsoft Security Essentials/Avast.

However, I have cleaned up infections with all different security programs installed even pay versions.  Nothing is full proof anymore with todays types of infections.


----------



## Kevin91

John, 

Thank you, I am going to write them down and do them later, after I get my time clocked in for my client. 

I have my own business at home on my computer so, this is very important for me to do this. I would be a fool if I didn't

Thanks also to whoever is the owner/webmaster of this forum! Tons of valuable information here that is really priceless. 

Kevin 

p.s. Should I keep Norton and StopZilla?


----------



## johnb35

Which version of Nortons do you have?  I don't recommend StopZilla.


----------



## Kevin91

well, I opened Norton up and it has a black rectangle window open up and it has a picture of the earth with lights that blink on. 

if you don't recommend stopzilla, I guess I can keep it since I paid for it, but will make it so that it doesn't renew. 

I have the others names written down you suggested and will install and run them after lunch. 

Kevin


----------



## Paul12

Thanks for the list of links.


----------



## tremmor

Your right JohnB. Not none will get all. Free or pay. 
Nice comment though. Im using Kaspersky internet security and like it. 
you are correct and spelled it out though.


----------



## Ed1965

Avast for me too. I have used a couple of paid options but couldn't tell any difference. Certainly didn't make me feel any safer just because I paid money for it so I went back to free Avast when I got my latest computer 2 years ago.


----------



## Davis Goertzen

One important thing to remember is, keeping someone's computer free of malware starts with them being smart in their internet usage. If that isn't in place, I don't hold much hope for them; all programs are man-made and thus are prone to failure at one time or another.


----------



## patrick

Since Johnb35 provided such expert assistance for my computer's virus issue (on New Year's Eve even), I have been trying to take the next step by improving my understanding of the subject.  I've been reviewing older postings in Computer Forum and found this valuable one posted by Johnb35.  Thank you again, John.  Hope you have also considered teaching the subject in a classroom setting.


----------



## tremmor

I agree and would be another adventure for some. How to do this. 
Im sure he is busy enough. Thought it would be great here.


----------



## Jiniix

In my opinion Microsoft Security Essentials is the best one. It's easy to install, takes up barely any resources and doesn't spam you with useless messages.


----------



## Briilee

I currently use MSE which i am very happy with.
I've previously used ESET NOD32 which many gamers prefer.
Both of these does not use a lot of power, and does not gives a bunch of false positives, which i have experienced with other AV


----------



## Jamebonds1

I'm sharing my experiences with Avast!

I have my first laptop, I got first virus four years ago.  I was struggle to look for good antivirus for free.  Then my friend recommend me to use Avast! and it work really good.  It clean out.  Now that i'm a computer repair-in-home.  Each time other people have computer and it is super slowest.  I called virus a "worm-virus"  I used Avast! to clean out any bad virus to speed up computer.  

Avast! is my partner for long time and it never fail me.


----------



## ckf531

Avast is my first choice and I dislike Kaspersky based on my experience!


----------



## johnb35

I think its time I close this.


----------

